
S.B. 727 Would Unfairly Restrict California Students’ Use of Course Materials - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/08/sb-727-would-unfairly-restrict-california-students-use-course-materials
======
valuearb
Not sure how I feel about this. Allowing publishers to get compensated
directly for the quality of their material theoretically improves it. But not
allowing students to reference it after the class seems dodgy. But I can't
remember any college textbook I've ever referred to post-university, either.

~~~
codedokode
You can resell a book but you cannot sell DRM protected electronic materials.
Therefore they can be sold for a higher price. Publishers just want to get
more profit without improving anything.

------
codedokode
It is interesting that modern advanced technologies (electronic books) are
only worse for students because of DRM and license restrictions.

------
sgs1370
Perhaps unrelated, but is this the same type of collusion that is continuing
the practice of having middle & hs students carry around huge backpacks full
of books instead of some e-device with the books on it? Or is the latter just
impractical.

